# Flight Attendant vs Skeleton Key (or any other recommendations)



## aldenowens (Jan 6, 2014)

Flight Attendant. The skeleton key is too soft for drops, and banging groomers. It will float better in powder but the edge grip is lacking. its really a soft snow fun board. Not a serious charger


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I own a gnu mullair wide that's very similar to the flight attendant and I love that board. I was looking to demo the flight attendant as potentially an even better more traditionally cambered mullair, but when I picked a few up in a shop I couldn't believe how heavy they were, and I don't care much about weight. Not sure what Burton did there because every one of their boards I've tried are very light.

I'm any event I'm sticking with the mullair and that's a great FA alternative. I can ride it anywhere and have a great time.

But just based on your criteria the first board that I think of is a yes optimistic. Floats and carves like a champ and rides switch better than its appearance suggests.


----------



## Staff_Sav (Jan 5, 2016)

I’ll have a further look into the mullair and optimistic, but my early opinion is that I think I still prefer the flight attendant.

How does the Burton Speed Date compare to the FA? I get the impression it’s faster on groomers but not as much float? How does it compare flex wise? And riding through chopped up powder and piste?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Staff_Sav said:


> I’ll have a further look into the mullair and optimistic, but my early opinion is that I think I still prefer the flight attendant.
> 
> How does the Burton Speed Date compare to the FA? I get the impression it’s faster on groomers but not as much float? How does it compare flex wise? And riding through chopped up powder and piste?


Optimistic is a bit closer to Skeleton Key than to FA or Mullair.
Mullair is very close to Flight Attendant.

Yes Pick your Line is also very close to Flight Attendant... from what you're saying either the Flight Attendant, Mullair or Pick your Line would work. Between those three, I would go with whichever brand, price or color you like best. The FA feels pretty much like a twin.

Speed Date is narrower and stiffer than Flight Att. Not a floaty board.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

PYL is the best option mentioned thus far, and a genuinely good option at that.

Of you're two the FA will be a bit stiffer, but the SK is better overall imo.

If you're looking for your best options in that style I'd look at the Rome Ravine, Arbor Clovis or Crosscut Camber, Lib Dynamo or Ejack, K2 Manifest, Burton Hometown Hero, Niche Story, Nidecker Mellow, DC Supernatant... 

Really the FA and SK are pretty low on my list for that kind of board. Oh and the Mullair is towards the bottom.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Nivek said:


> PYL is the best option mentioned thus far, and a genuinely good option at that.
> 
> Of you're two the FA will be a bit stiffer, but the SK is better overall imo.
> 
> ...


I'm really curious about why you like the EJack and not the Mullair. I haven't ridden the EJack but spec wise they look pretty similar. What's the difference?


----------



## Staff_Sav (Jan 5, 2016)

F1EA said:


> Yes Pick your Line is also very close to Flight Attendant... from what you're saying either the Flight Attendant, Mullair or Pick your Line would work. Between those three, I would go with whichever brand, price or color you like best.


Based on this, I think I have decided on the Flight Attendant because I prefer the look of the 2019 FA.

Any recommendations on the size I should go for? Burtons size guide thing suggests a 168 or 159W, but I don’t really want a wide board, and I feel the 168 will be too big. I think I’m kind of between the top end of weight for the 159 standard width, and bottom end of the 162. I’m thinking more of the 162 to give me that slight bit of extra float when needed


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Nivek said:


> PYL is the best option mentioned thus far, and a genuinely good option at that.
> 
> Of you're two the FA will be a bit stiffer, but the SK is better overall imo.
> 
> ...


Will you guys be dropping a clovis review? I've heard mixed opinions on what that board is now.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Staff_Sav said:


> Based on this, I think I have decided on the Flight Attendant because I prefer the look of the 2019 FA.
> 
> Any recommendations on the size I should go for? Burtons size guide thing suggests a 168 or 159W, but I don’t really want a wide board, and I feel the 168 will be too big. I think I’m kind of between the top end of weight for the 159 standard width, and bottom end of the 162. I’m thinking more of the 162 to give me that slight bit of extra float when needed


162 should be fine for your weight with UK10 boot size. 168 is huge and will be a super boring dead ride.

Yes Pick your Line also has 160W and a 162. So similar sizing.

Another two somewhat similar boards are B Deep Thinker and Endeavor Maverick.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

drblast said:


> Nivek said:
> 
> 
> > PYL is the best option mentioned thus far, and a genuinely good option at that.
> ...


They are similar, but different cores. The Mullair is a plank, the EJack can be if you upsize. I normally upsize into 57-59s for that type of board, and the first time I rode the Ejack I took out the 57. It was better than the Mullair, but I just had to muscle it way too much. Took out the 54 later and it was waaaaay better. Something I would own for myself better. Makes me want to take out a 55 Swiss Knife too as that thing had an amazing sidecut but riding the 58 or 59 or whatever was like going to the gym.



MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Nivek said:
> 
> 
> > PYL is the best option mentioned thus far, and a genuinely good option at that.
> ...


Not sure if we have one or not actually... I dont liken t as much as the original, but the new shape is absolutely way better for the masses and is a great deck that I have had a ton of fun on. I like weird boards and the twin Clovis was weird. So my preference for the old shape is certainly to be ignored.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Nivek said:


> They are similar, but different cores. The Mullair is a plank, the EJack can be if you upsize. I normally upsize into 57-59s for that type of board, and the first time I rode the Ejack I took out the 57. It was better than the Mullair, but I just had to muscle it way too much. Took out the 54 later and it was waaaaay better. Something I would own for myself better. Makes me want to take out a 55 Swiss Knife too as that thing had an amazing sidecut but riding the 58 or 59 or whatever was like going to the gym.


Thanks! That makes sense; the Mullair I own is downsized for a freeride board for me. Could never understand why the review on it are all over the map.


----------



## aldenowens (Jan 6, 2014)

Staff_Sav said:


> Based on this, I think I have decided on the Flight Attendant because I prefer the look of the 2019 FA.
> 
> Any recommendations on the size I should go for? Burtons size guide thing suggests a 168 or 159W, but I don’t really want a wide board, and I feel the 168 will be too big. I think I’m kind of between the top end of weight for the 159 standard width, and bottom end of the 162. I’m thinking more of the 162 to give me that slight bit of extra float when needed


If you are considering the Pick Your Line 162, just know it won't float as good as the Flight Attendant but has better edge hold in my experience.


----------



## Staff_Sav (Jan 5, 2016)

Still undecided on size choice. I can’t get the PYL at a decent enough price for me, but I can get a 2019 flight attendant for about £350, plus I like the graphics more.

Trying to decide between a 159 and 162. I’ve not ridden much on boards over 160, and just worried it will be a bit of a plank and quite heavy for a daily. I guess the 159 will be a tad more playful and tiny bit lighter, plus I’m hoping to shed a few of them 85kg off by January.

I think the 159 might be better suited for all round? Unless anyone can say anything to convince me a 162 would be better?

For reference, 85kg (hopefully be a bit less by jan), 6 ft 1, size 10UK boot (reduced footprint burton imperials)


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Staff_Sav said:


> Still undecided on size choice. I can’t get the PYL at a decent enough price for me, but I can get a 2019 flight attendant for about £350, plus I like the graphics more.
> 
> Trying to decide between a 159 and 162. I’ve not ridden much on boards over 160, and just worried it will be a bit of a plank and quite heavy for a daily. I guess the 159 will be a tad more playful and tiny bit lighter, plus I’m hoping to shed a few of them 85kg off by January.
> 
> ...


You will be fine on a 159. It will be a bit undersized, so dont expect super edge hold or insane float, but for a do it all board will be ok.

I'm around 80kg, 5'11" and boots US10.5. I have a 163 FA which i find way too big. It's ok because it's a splitboard and I only ride it on open and bigger terrain and with a backpack full of gear... but I don't consider it my ideal size. In contrast, I have 158 Dump Truck, 158 Archetype and 159 Landlord which I think are PERFECT.


----------



## Staff_Sav (Jan 5, 2016)

F1EA said:


> You will be fine on a 159. It will be a bit undersized, so dont expect super edge hold or insane float, but for a do it all board will be ok.
> 
> I'm around 80kg, 5'11" and boots US10.5. I have a 163 FA which i find way too big. It's ok because it's a splitboard and I only ride it on open and bigger terrain... but I don't consider it my ideal size. In contrast, I have 158 Dump Truck, 158 Archetype and 159 Landlord which I think are PERFECT.


I’m used to setting back on my t1 which is a twin, but I really have to load up the back leg and keep speed to have any sort of float. Anything that is better than that will be a winner in my book


----------



## Staff_Sav (Jan 5, 2016)

Pulled the trigger and bought the 159. Good set of bindings to match it? Currently got Union Contact Pro’s but probably a bit too soft for this board, but I’m happy to make do with them to save money if they’ll still do a decent enough job


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Staff_Sav said:


> Pulled the trigger and bought the 159. Good set of bindings to match it? Currently got Union Contact Pro’s but probably a bit too soft for this board, but I’m happy to make do with them to save money if they’ll still do a decent enough job


Rome DOD. Way more powerful for the stiffer board but still super smooth.


----------



## EugenM (Dec 30, 2019)

F1EA said:


> You will be fine on a 159. It will be a bit undersized, so dont expect super edge hold or insane float, but for a do it all board will be ok.
> 
> I'm around 80kg, 5'11" and boots US10.5. I have a 163 FA which i find way too big. It's ok because it's a splitboard and I only ride it on open and bigger terrain and with a backpack full of gear... but I don't consider it my ideal size. In contrast, I have 158 Dump Truck, 158 Archetype and 159 Landlord which I think are PERFECT.


Hi, how do you feel the landlord and the FA compare.
I currently have a HTH but I have a mystery itch to scratch and, since the current mystery is the landlord, I'm pretty undecided up-on what should I do. The current thought of thinking is that HTH is a soft-scaled version of FA(a little soft between the bindings, a little more width, slightly more taper and shorter running length, eff edge and radius); I will be able to test an FA next month so, if you can make a small comparo between them, in accordance with what I will feel on the FA, I could make a decision about the mystery landlord. I tried to find a '16-'17 to test ride but, it seem like it isn't a popular board in my parts of the world.

Looking fwd for your reply.
Cheers,


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

My understanding is that the designer of the HTH rode the Flight Attendant as his daily driver before he was tasked with creating a new board to his own desired specs.

*The HTH loves to turn*. It's made to turn in technical terrain and it feels almost effortless at times. The FA feels stiffer overall because of the traditional directional flex pattern. They feel equally quick edge-to-edge and the FA feels more stable at higher speeds. I own both in 152 but have ridden the HTH in 156 and owned a 159 FA as well. I find that the FA holds a line more easily (less work), but the HTH changes lines more easily.

The softer middle of the HTH combined with the stiffer nose and tail remind me a lot of the flex pattern of the Rossignol Jibsaw once it's broken in.


----------



## EugenM (Dec 30, 2019)

Hi, I was asking about the landlord as I already purchased the HTH in 156; it is an amazing board and I love it; I'm curious about the landlord vs FA as I will test an FA in January and will be able(I hope) to spot/feel the diferences between it and my HTH. The reason for which I ask about the landlord is because it is the one with the mystery treatment this year and looks like a good board for on/off-piste. The question is, it is better than my HTH in off-piste, as I only cruise on groomers(with the occasionally off-the-brake runs).


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

EugenM said:


> Hi, how do you feel the landlord and the FA compare.
> I currently have a HTH but I have a mystery itch to scratch and, since the current mystery is the landlord, I'm pretty undecided up-on what should I do. The current thought of thinking is that HTH is a soft-scaled version of FA(a little soft between the bindings, a little more width, slightly more taper and shorter running length, eff edge and radius); I will be able to test an FA next month so, if you can make a small comparo between them, in accordance with what I will feel on the FA, I could make a decision about the mystery landlord. I tried to find a '16-'17 to test ride but, it seem like it isn't a popular board in my parts of the world.
> 
> Looking fwd for your reply.
> Cheers,


Well, the Landlord to me is waaaaaaaaaaaaay better than the Flight Attendant. 

They are both very close in stiffness; but the FA has more camber, more edge and is more of a twin that does ok in powder. The LL is a powder board. 

The best thing about the LL is that it's a freeride board, but very agile and poppy. Precise and very floaty when you need it. The non-mistery LL had the best tech from Burton so it had a great core already. Very light, responsive, poppy and damp (damp is a difficult thing to get right when it's also light and poppy). That said, it is not extremely damp. I think it's damp enough to be a stable freeride board, but still feels like a typical Burton, which are all very lively. The FA feels more damp and precise on groomers, and also cuts through chop better.

FA feels more aggressive; definitely the one to get if you're interested in mostly groomers and want to ride switch a lot. LL if you want good groomer performance but mostly a powder board. 

LL does great on open bowls, trees, groomers, fast and medium speed. Only compromise is ice... not too good in ice. FA is better on ice. Oh and also, you need to have relatively small feet. The rear is not very wide... i'm US 10.5 on a 159 and it is a little bit too narrow. I can get away with it because i have ++ angles, but somebody say US 11+ on +15 -15 will get too much toe hang on the 159.

I actually had my LL stolen this weekend, i almost cried. But thankfully, it was recovered by security later on the same day (shout out to Whistler security... they were awesome)... I seriously debated a Mistery LL as I thought of life without a LL haha. For sure was going look for a used one at least. 

I think the best alternative to LL is the Deep Thinker. Kind of between LL, FA and Skeleton Key. Less floaty than LL, but better ice and groomer performance. 

Other similar boards are Capita Kazu and DC Supernatant. But neither is as floaty and surfy as the LL.

Yeah like you said, it's not a very common board. I see very few on the mtn.


----------



## EugenM (Dec 30, 2019)

Hi, like I have said previously...I have the HTH. I originally intended to buy the FA...I actually brought one in 159..then, without testing it(because it was August), I droped it to a friend and ordered myself a HTH. That FA I will be able to test it in January because me and some friends(including the friend with the FA) will go to a small ski trip; thus, I will be able to ride back-to-back my HTH and the FA.
From what you are saying, the problem is the following:
Both LL and HTH seem to be a little softer, more off-piste/pow oriented; both nimble and maneuverable in tight spots. It would be kind of dumb on my side to buy a new board, similar with the one I have..but much more expensive ???.
I just realized that for both these boards, Burton posted pictures with riders taking them to pretty much the same terrain...treees, pooow, drops - true riding in fact ? -
Cheers and a happy new year!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Landlord and HTH are VERY different. While the LL is agile, it is agile in a responsive way. LL is NOT soft. Doesn't feel soft. Doesn't even feel medium, it is a relatively stiff board, but not a plank.

About same stiffness or maybe even stiffer than FA but it is less aggressive, because it has less camber, a lot more taper and setback and shorter edge. FA is also heavier.

HTH is a low/medium speed playful board. Landlord is a freeride board, but not freeride like a Jones plank. It is still very agile and slashy. The LL is not playful, it is agile, responsive and lively, but not playful.

On a similar vein... LL is very different from FA.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

159 Landlord:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BSYwthCDDVf/

155 Stun Gun:

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bsn6VvfH-Bj/

The terrain on the LL is considerably steeper. Not too clear from the video, but it is. Also, while I would ride the same terrain as the SG with the LL with no real problem, for the turning you have to really drive the LL. The SG is pretty effortless.


----------



## EugenM (Dec 30, 2019)

Thanks man, very informative. Don't worry about the camera angles. I am used to it from mtb; I know it looks much less steeper than it really is.
Getting back to boards, some say that the HTH is a SG with a slight/small evolution.
Having said that, firstly, we get that kind of snow(like the ones from your videos) only once or twice per year and, secondly, in my skill-less opinion, the HTH does not feel like a board for slow speeds; I can charge groomers pretty much (almost?!) as fast as my previous board(Head instinct i.kers, carbon, graphen, etc-etc, all the bells and whistles) which had a stifness of 8.
Anyway..back to your videos..if the LL requires that kind of terrain, then I think I should stay with my HTH. I am still considering getting back a pair of wide-ish Armadas for open speed off-piste stuff. The only reason I got into snowboarding was because of the tree runs, where I was very slow compared to my friends on boards. ?
You made a good case for the LL; too bad I'm not living in BC or somewhere similar. I think it would be a perfect board for those type of mountains. I'm pretty sure Whistler beats everything else in the summer as well, hahaha!
Cheers man!


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

EugenM said:


> I am still considering getting back a pair of wide-ish Armadas for open speed off-piste stuff. The only reason I got into snowboarding was because of the tree runs, where I was very slow compared to my friends on boards. ?


What kind of snowboards are those Armadas? Never heard of..


----------



## EugenM (Dec 30, 2019)

kieloa said:


> What kind of snowboards are those Armadas? Never heard of..


Ahahaha...at one point in my life I was young&restless. ? I've only keept the poles in case I'll took a splitboard route for a change(and because they were effin' carbo-xpensive?).


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

EugenM said:


> Thanks man, very informative. Don't worry about the camera angles. I am used to it from mtb; I know it looks much less steeper than it really is.
> Getting back to boards, some say that the HTH is a SG with a slight/small evolution.
> Having said that, firstly, we get that kind of snow(like the ones from your videos) only once or twice per year and, secondly, in my skill-less opinion, the HTH does not feel like a board for slow speeds; I can charge groomers pretty much (almost?!) as fast as my previous board(Head instinct i.kers, carbon, graphen, etc-etc, all the bells and whistles) which had a stifness of 8.
> Anyway..back to your videos..if the LL requires that kind of terrain, then I think I should stay with my HTH. I am still considering getting back a pair of wide-ish Armadas for open speed off-piste stuff. The only reason I got into snowboarding was because of the tree runs, where I was very slow compared to my friends on boards. ?
> ...


Yeah HTH is not too far from the Stun Gun, that's why I made the comparison. If you're not going to be on proper freeride terrain and powder, then no need to spend on a LL (much less a Mistery). The HTH will be more than enough.

You can ride smaller terrain on the LL, but what for. Other boards will be cheaper and better suited for it.

I'm taking the LL to Vail next week, but I'll bring the Stun Gun or maybe a Fish as well. Depends how the forecast looks.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

If you're interested in a Mystery board I would suggest waiting till next season...


----------



## EugenM (Dec 30, 2019)

Yeah...I decided to wait for the next season. The LL is not the board for the terrain I'm riding. ????‍♂


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Rumor has it next year's mystery board is the Skeleton Key


----------



## EugenM (Dec 30, 2019)

One of my friends has the SK. He is very happy with it. His 154 is already a light board. I can't imagine an even lighter SK. ))))


----------



## 22140 (Jan 9, 2011)

zc1 said:


> Rumor has it next year's mystery board is the Skeleton Key


----------



## EugenM (Dec 30, 2019)

Daaaaamn! If I use my HTH as a tree/pow board..what should I do with this one? ??


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

zc1 said:


> Rumor has it next year's mystery board is the Skeleton Key


The Landlord is an infinitely better board than Skeleton Key. Maybe except for people with big feet who ride mostly groomers... 

I saw a LL Mistery 159 yesterday. Very very light and perfect for me. 20% off  still not getting it. I'd pay $1k and that's my final offer.


----------

